# Degus or Guineas?



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Today, I have been mainly procrastinating rolleyes5, and thinking about all the pets I could get when I move out :lol:

I'm hoping to get a third bunny this year, as he/she will live outside in the shed with the others and won't be in Mum's way at all (that's what I'm trying to tell her, anyway! ).

I definitely want to get a cat or two as well, as I miss having them SO much!! And I like the look of guineas and degus, too  Which would you recommend? 

I like that both species are so sociable and friendly, and that they have a decent lifespan. But which ones would be cheaper/ easier to look after? Which ones are friendlier, and which ones would fit in well with cats and bunnies? 

Also, given that degus are reasonably exotic is it difficult to find appropriate vets and sitters/boarding for them? That's one thing I've been wondering about...

I know I'll probably end up with both species anyway, eventually, but was interested to see what people would recommend . 

Might I add that it'll probably be a couple of years before I even move  Best to be prepared, though!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it's easier to find a vet for guineas than degus, and degu's dietary requirements are quite strict.
However I would go for the goos because I think they're more fun to watch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

I say both :lol:

If I was to choose one over the other I would probably say the pigs are easier to look after, their diet is much easier (most commercial Degu specific food is pants, I make my own food up using some commercial food as a bulker ).
I find the guinea pigs a bit friendlier, although my goo's like to sit on my lap watching TV sometimes hehe.

Guinea pigs are easier to house and don't fling poo :lol:

But in all honesty I wouldn't be without either, they are both talkative (I love listening to the Goo's chirping and singing to each other :001_wub


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Neither. get rats  infact get all 3. 2 days after moving out i got 2 rats. 3.5 years later i have owned 55. :/


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I say both :lol:
> 
> If I was to choose one over the other I would probably say the pigs are easier to look after, their diet is much easier (most commercial Degu specific food is pants, I make my own food up using some commercial food as a bulker ).
> I find the guinea pigs a bit friendlier, although my goo's like to sit on my lap watching TV sometimes hehe.
> ...





Maltey said:


> I think it's easier to find a vet for guineas than degus, and degu's dietary requirements are quite strict.
> However I would go for the goos because I think they're more fun to watch.


Thanks for your responses! 

I probably will end up with both at some point, in all honesty :lol:

I was thinking it would probably be easier to go for guineas- they're more mainstream and am I right in thinking, they're very similar to rabbits? (Although, I know they're not to be housed together due to bacteria and the like!)

I'd heard that Goos are difficult to feed, too- you have to be very careful about their sugar consumption, I believe 

I like that Degus are typically awake during the day though, like us, and that they can quite happily live inside in a (very big!) cage.

Hmm, what to do? I may start with piggies and then get goos later on in life- build myself a zoo in time! I do hope to add human children at some point, as well. I think I'm asking for a hectic life! :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

CRL said:


> Neither. get rats  infact get all 3. 2 days after moving out i got 2 rats. 3.5 years later i have owned 55. :/


I've had rats in the past and do love them- they're fantastic pets! :001_wub:

My only concern, as selfish as it sounds, is how short their lives are  They are on the list of possible animals, though!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Degus are really fun pets, nothing beats having your ears "groomed" by the orange toothed furballs. 

Yes you are right with the Degu and sugar consumption. You have to be careful with what you feed them, what wood you give them, as well as finding a vet who knows them and their needs with regards dosages etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Thanks for your responses!
> 
> I probably will end up with both at some point, in all honesty :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes Guinea pigs are similar to rabbits, as in they need constant hay as their guts work in a similar way but they can't produce their own Vit C so they need a diet rich in Vitamin C (Sorry if you already know this, tell me to shut up if you want :lol.
Good to know you know the risks about housing together 

Degus have a less active form of the hormone insulin so they can't process sugars very well, I have a diabetic Degu here she was fed a very poor diet and now is completely blind due to cataracts


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Degus are really fun pets, nothing beats having your ears "groomed" by the orange toothed furballs.
> 
> Yes you are right with the Degu and sugar consumption. You have to be careful with what you feed them, what wood you give them, as well as finding a vet who knows them and their needs with regards dosages etc.


Aww, ear grooming sounds amazing! :lol:

I think I'd need to find a good vet before considering degus, by the sounds of it. Although, there is a vet nearby which is amazing with rabbits and I'm sure it's an exotics specialist, too...

Another question, which will show my ignorance- do guineas and degus need vaccs of any kind? I can imagine they do, somewhere along the line


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Another question, which will show my ignorance- do guineas and degus need vaccs of any kind? I can imagine they do, somewhere along the line


Nope, none at all


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Yes Guinea pigs are similar to rabbits, as in they need constant hay as their guts work in a similar way but they can't produce their own Vit C so they need a diet rich in Vitamin C (Sorry if you already know this, tell me to shut up if you want :lol.
> Good to know you know the risks about housing together
> 
> Degus have a less active form of the hormone insulin so they can't process sugars very well, I have a diabetic Degu here she was fed a very poor diet and now is completely blind due to cataracts


I didn't know about the Vit C thing- glad you told be about that! Do they get that from the same things we would get it from (like citrus fruit for example?) or am I being really naive there? 

Bless your diabetic degu, too- I'd make sure I didn't overfeed to avoid that. Poor little thing!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with CRL and go with rats again.
Yes it's upsetting that they don't live long enough but they sure do leave an impression on your heart.

My rats love to groom me, especially cole who likes to clean my teeth for me! 

But if I had to choose I'd say degus but get as much info as poss on them.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

If getting Goo's ensure you get at least 2 and they are the same sex. Unless you know the difference visually, it is easily to mistake a female for a male.

This is due to both genders having a cone that is often mistaken for a penis. The difference between sexes is the distance between this cone and the anus. A male has a gap, a female has no/hardly any gap.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do the males not have big testicles then?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Do the males not have big testicles then?


It's all kept tucked away inside. They do have big "bits" though. They may be small but one part of them is massive. 

ETA: Here is a guide to sexing http://www.degutopia.co.uk/degusexing.htm

Degutopia is a good site for researching Degus.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I say both :lol:
> 
> If I was to choose one over the other I would probably say the pigs are easier to look after, their diet is much easier (most commercial Degu specific food is pants, I make my own food up using some commercial food as a bulker ).
> I find the guinea pigs a bit friendlier, although my goo's like to sit on my lap watching TV sometimes hehe.
> ...


I'm sorry what??? you haven't seen guineas like mine then. .. jeeeeeeeeez mine are indoor guineas and they flick their poo right across the room. . .fortunately it is very easy to clean up because of the uniform shape and not messy but it's still gross!!! hahahahaha


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I agree with CRL and go with rats again.
> Yes it's upsetting that they don't live long enough but they sure do leave an impression on your heart.
> 
> My rats love to groom me, especially cole who likes to clean my teeth for me!
> ...


Aww, your rats sound lovely! *Adds them to the future zoo list* 

I have to admit, I think I am edging more towards degus- everytime I see pics of them I think about how scrummy they are :001_wub: Given my current position, and the fact that I'm talking a good couple of years before getting them, I could use this time to get as much info as I can on them, too. I want to make sure I give them the best life possible! 



DoggieBag said:


> If getting Goo's ensure you get at least 2 and they are the same sex. Unless you know the difference visually, it is easily to mistake a female for a male.
> 
> This is due to both genders having a cone that is often mistaken for a penis. The difference between sexes is the distance between this cone and the anus. A male has a gap, a female has no/hardly any gap.


Ah, yes. This is something else I had heard about- rabbits are similarly difficult to sex :rolleyes5: My two were apparently sisters but Flix turned out to be male and they had to be separated until they were both neutered. I very nearly had lots of baby bunnies running around!

If in same-sex pairs/groups, would neutering be advised? Does it have behavioural and health benefits like with other animals? (Sorry about all the questions!!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I didn't know about the Vit C thing- glad you told be about that! Do they get that from the same things we would get it from (like citrus fruit for example?) or am I being really naive there?
> 
> Bless your diabetic degu, too- I'd make sure I didn't overfeed to avoid that. Poor little thing!


Peppers are a good source for vit C, also Boc Choy, Brocolli, Brussels and Kale 



DoggieBag said:


> If getting Goo's ensure you get at least 2 and they are the same sex. *Unless you know the difference visually, it is easily to mistake a female for a male.*
> 
> This is due to both genders having a cone that is often mistaken for a penis. The difference between sexes is the distance between this cone and the anus. A male has a gap, a female has no/hardly any gap.


Tell me about it, when I took in a mixed sex group (from a byb) I spent many hours looking at pictures to get it right :lol:
Once you know it is easy tho I find, having to sex 17 pups does that I guess 



blade100 said:


> Do the males not have big testicles then?


No obvious testicles no, the only visual difference is the distance the cone is from the anus


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I'm sorry what??? you haven't seen guineas like mine then. .. jeeeeeeeeez mine are indoor guineas and they flick their poo right across the room. . .fortunately it is very easy to clean up because of the uniform shape and not messy but it's still gross!!! hahahahaha


hahaha Ahh but goo's actually pick it up in their paws and appear to aim :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Aww, your rats sound lovely! *Adds them to the future zoo list*
> 
> I have to admit, I think I am edging more towards degus- everytime I see pics of them I think about how scrummy they are :001_wub: Given my current position, and the fact that I'm talking a good couple of years before getting them, I could use this time to get as much info as I can on them, too. I want to make sure I give them the best life possible!
> 
> ...


I have added a link to my last post so you can see photos etc of the differences.

I had 2 males (until they both died young due to bad breeding). They were not neutered (and do not know anyone who has done so for same sex groups).

To neuter a Degu is a fairly expensive procedure (about £70, which given their size is alot), plus as I mentioned in another post their "bits" are on the inside tucked away. This makes it a risky procedure.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I have added a link to my last post so you can see photos etc of the differences.
> 
> I had 2 males (until they both died young due to bad breeding). They were not neutered (and do not know anyone who has done so for same sex groups).
> 
> To neuter a Degu is a fairly expensive procedure (about £70, which given their size is alot), plus as I mentioned in another post their "bits" are on the inside tucked away. This makes it a risky procedure.


Oh, I see what you mean about sexing after seeing that link- it looks easy enough to do though, when you know about the gap thing (I got all the examples right- go me! :lol

I'll make sure I get same sex degus, if it means not having to neuter them etc.

Are males or females better? Do males get aggressive towards eachother for example, once they've reached puberty?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> If in same-sex pairs/groups, would neutering be advised? Does it have behavioural and health benefits like with other animals? (Sorry about all the questions!!)


If in same sex groups there is no need to neuter, I have had groups of both sexes and they all lived happily together. I do keep the males in a separate room otherwise it winds the boys up so they constantly use the "sex" bark 

Boy's are very hard to bond and can take months sometimes so bothers are a better if your not experienced with their behaviour 
I have never had a problem with bonding girls  In fact when two of the rescue girls had litters (they came here pregnant) their sisters helped raise the litters, they even lactate to help feed the young :001_wub:

As for Guinea pigs, girls are much, much easier to keep in a group (you don't need to spay unless there are medical problems), boys tend to fight and squabble once they hit maturity (although some can live happily in a pair).
When I had the two boys I had a few problems with them (neutering only stops them being able to produce sperm, it has no effect on behaviour), once Biscuit died I decided to neuter Crumbs and bond him to the girls, they have been best friends ever since :001_wub:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, I see what you mean about sexing after seeing that link- it looks easy enough to do though, when you know about the gap thing (I got all the examples right- go me! :lol
> 
> I'll make sure I get same sex degus, if it means not having to neuter them etc.
> 
> Are males or females better? Do males get aggressive towards eachother for example, once they've reached puberty?


I had 2 brothers who used to do karate once in a blue moon, i.e flying kicks and karate chops lol. But it only lasted seconds, then they were back to cuddling each other.

They sometimes used to chase each other around and mount each other. This is fairly common and can make people doubt they do indeed have 2 males .

This mounting can result in the "sex bark" afterwards if things went a lil too far. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> This mounting can result in the "sex bark" afterwards if things went a lil too far. :lol:


You got to love the "sex" bark and tail bangs :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> You got to love the "sex" bark and tail bangs :lol:


:lol: :lol:

It'll be funny having noisy animals! I'm used to buns now who- apart from Flixi's grunting when he's in humping mode rolleyes5 and them purring their teeth- don't really make any noises. Though, they are a clumsy pair, and make a lot of noise with their big feet


----------

